# Brag! Check out Amaze-Bobb at the groomer....



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah. That's Amaze-Bobb. The same Bobb who, less than a year ago, wouldn't let me wipe his face. Wouldn't let me touch his feet. Wouldn't allow a grooming tool of any kind other than a brush touch him. Had to be wrapped in a towel and was _screaming_ and lashing out and panicking for a nail trim (necessary, nails so long his toes twisted). Was utterly terrified and stressed about any kind of grooming. We worked every single day for months, and continue to work at least twice a week on grooming. 

Our groomer couldn't get his face today but I can do that well enough at home. Face is the hardest, since his teeth were disgusting and rotting and most were pulled, then he got an abscess and even more were pulled. He'd had constant pain in his mouth and overcoming that sensitivity has been one of our biggest challenges.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Yay! Congrats on the progress!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw he's the best!


----------



## griffinflames (Sep 19, 2015)

That is awesome! It's quite amazing to see that he has come so far with your patience and hard work.


----------



## mrsserena (Nov 9, 2015)

Great job! Those of us who have rescued fearful dogs especially can appreciate how much time and love you have put in to make him so happy! 

Thank you for everything you do for Bobb! It warms my heart to see his story ☺.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Bobb humbles me. To have suffered so much and still move forward is just amazing.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks all 

Amaryllis, it blows my mind. He doesn't care at all. He's just happy to be a dog, and to do dog things.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

It shows what a difference love can make.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Love that brings about hours, and hours, and hours, and hours, and _hours_ of DS/CC and training. Couldn't have the patience without the love!


----------

